# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  الحرب في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون الدولي الإنساني

## أم خطاب

الحرب في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون الدولي الإنساني 

بقلم:د. لينا الطبال

تاريخ النشر : 2006-11-30
القراءة : 13697 

الحرب في الشريعة الإسلامية 
و  
القانون الدولي الإنساني 
لينا الطبال 
دكتوراه في القانون الدولي 
كفلت الشريعة الإسلامية حقوق الإنسان أثناء شن الحروب و إقامة النزاعات المسلحة منذ نحو أكثر من 1400 سنة. فالمبدأ في الإسلام هو إحلال السلام, أما الحرب فلا تقوم إلا للضرورة. قال تعالى في كتابه الكريم " يا أيها اللذين آمنوا أدخلوا في السلم كافة"(سورة البقرة. الآية 29). 
الهدف الدي يُنشده الإسلام من الحرب هو حماية حقوق الإنسان مهما كان انتماء أو عقيدة هذا الإنسان. فعندما ينتهج العدو منطق القوَة و يستبد بطغيانه و لا يراعي تطبيق أي قانون, عندها يوصي الإسلام بقتال هذا العدو و إعلان الحرب عليه, على أن يتوقف القتال حال استسلامه أو الكف عن عدوانه. " فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين" (سورة البقرة. الآية 193). 
تفرض الشريعة الإسلامية على إقامة الحرب شرط أخلاقي أساسيَ ألا و هو مراعاة القواعد الإنسانية لهذه الحروب و النزاعات. 
أهم القواعد التي يقوم عليها "القانون الإنساني" في الإسلام: 
ـ المساواة: اعتبر الإسلام الناس جميعا أخوة في الإنسانية من هنا وجب المساواة بين جميع الأعراق البشرية, قال تعالى: " يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر و أنثى و جعلناكم شعوباً و قبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم" (سورة الحجرات. لآية 13). فالشريعة الإسلامية ترى في الناس جميعاً أمة واحدة, "فلا فرق بين عربي على أعجمي إلا بالتقوى". و " الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط". 
العدل: أوصت الشريعة الإسلامية على إرساء العدل بين جميع الناس مهما كانت طبقتهم الاجتماعية, كما أنها نادت بالعدل تجاه العدو (الأسرى و المدنيين و الجرحى....) خاصة في أوقات النزاعات و الحروب. " و لا يجرمنكم شنئآن قوم على ألا تعدلوا أعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى". (سورة المائدة. الآية 8 ). 
التسامح: أن الشريعة الإسلامية قائمة على أساس التسامح بين البشر, و قد شدد الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم على خاصية التسامح و العفو عند المقدرة " و الكاظمين الغيظ و العافين عن الناس" (سورة آل عمران. الآية 134). " فأعفوا و أصفحوا" (سورة البقرة. الآية 109). 
التعاون: أفردت الشريعة الإسلامية للتعاون خاصية أساسية في المجتمع الإنساني, فشددت عليها في أوقات السلم و أكثر منها في أوقات الحرب. " و تعاونوا على البر و التقوى, و لا تعاونوا على الإثم و العدوان" (سورة المائدة. الآية 2). 
حرية المعتقد: قامت الشريعة الإسلامية على حرية المعتقد. "لا إكراه في الدين" (سورة البقرة. الآية 256). فلإسلام يكفل جميع الأديان و يمنع أي فرد إجبار فرد آخر ترك دينه و الدخول عنوة بالإسلام, صحيح أنه يستطيع دعوته بطرق سلمية إلا أن عنصر "إجبار الدخول في الدين" غير مشروع في الإسلام. 
المعاملة بالمثل: لقد نصت الشريعة الإسلامية على المعاملة بالمثل شرط أن لا تخرق هذه المعاملة حقوق الإنسان. فلو عامل العدو الأسرى بطرق غير لائقة فإنه لا يجوز معاملة أسراه بنفس هذه الطريقة لما في ذلك من خرق لحقوق الإنسان و للأحكام و القواعد الشرعية التي ينص عليها الإسلام. 
مصادر القانون الإنساني في الشريعة الإسلامية 
هذه القواعد الإنسانية التي يوصي الإسلام باحترامها إبان فترات الحروب و النزاعات المسلحة تستند إلى القرآن الكريم أو إلى السنة أو إلى الاجتهاد.اذاً يمكننا تعريف "القانون الإنساني" في الشريعة الإسلامية بأنه: 
" مجموعة الأحكام المستمدة من القرآن أو السنة أو الاجتهاد التي تهدف إلى حلَ المشكلات الإنسانية الناشئة بصورة مباشرة عن النزاعات المسلحة و التي تقيد لأسباب إنسانية حقَ أطراف النزاع في استخدام طرق و أساليب الحرب التي تروق لها, أو تحمي الأعيان و الأشخاص الدين تضرروا أو قد يتضررون بسبب النزاعات المسلحة". 
كما ذكرنا آنفا فإن الشريعة الإسلامية ربطت إعلان الحرب بالضرورة في معرض غطرسة العدو و استحالة إحلال السلم و الأمان. و لطالما نظمت الشريعة الإسلامية علاقة المسلمين بغيرهم من الشعوب إبان فترات الحروب و النزاعات المسلحة ففرضت أن يتمَ معاملة العدو, مهما كان دينه, معاملة إنسانية توفر حداً معيناً من الحماية له و تمنع من انتهاك حرماته أو معتقداته, كما تُحرم الشريعة الإسلامية خرق حقوق ممتلكاته. 
يُقصد بالعدو المعني بالحماية هنا, كل شخص ضحية الحرب أو النزاعات المسلحة من جرحى و مرضى و قتلى و غرقى و أسرى و مدنيين. نلاحظ أن جميع هذه الأحكام كفلها فيما بعد القانون الدولي الإنساني الوضعي. 
إذاً هناك قاعدتان أساسيان أوصت بهما الشريعة الإسلامية من أجل إقامة الحروب: 
أـ تحريم الحرب إلا في حالة الضرورة الشرعية, " و لا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تعقلون" (سورةالأنعام. لآية 151).  
ب ـ عند تحقيق السبب الشرعي, المذكور أعلاه, وجب مراعاة أساليب القتال الإنسانية. يُروى عن رسول الله صلعم قوله "أنا نبي الرحمة و نبي الملحمة" أي الحرب. فلقد قدَم النبي صلعم ذكر "الرحمة" على "الملحمة" و ذلك كي يتذكر المقاتل دوما أن الإسلام أوصي بالرأفة و الرحمة أولاً في القتال. 
إذاً فإن الشريعة الإسلامية قد أوصت بحماية الحقوق و بالمعاملة الإنسانية و نظمت علاقة الإسلام بغيرة من الشعوب إبان فترات السلم و شددت على هذه المعاملة أيضاً إبان فترة الحروب حين يشتد الورى و تصبح الحقوق قابلة أكثر فأكثر للانتهاك.  
على ذلك فإن هذه الأحكام التي يمكن أن نطلق عليها اسم القانون الإنساني في الإسلام تشبه إلى حد كبير قواعد و نصوص القانون الدولي الإنساني الوضعي, بحيث يمكننا إطلاق التعريف التالي: 
"القانون الإنساني في الشريعة الإسلامية هو مجموعة القواعد الهادفة إلى حماية الإنسان و الحفاظ على حقوقه إبان فترات الحروب و النزاعات المسلحة". 
إلا أن أوجه الخلاف بين القانون الدولي الإنساني الوضعي و "القانون الإنساني" في الإسلام في هذا المجال هو اختلاف شكليَ, يكمن فقط في نقطتين: 
أ ـ من حيث المصادر: في حين يستمد "القانون الإنساني" في الشريعة الإسلامية مصادره من الكتاب أو السنة أو الاجتهاد يستمد القانون الدولي الإنساني الوضعي مصادره, كما سنرى لاحقاً, من اتفاقيات جنيف و لاهاي.  
ب ـ من حيث المسؤولية: يترتب على خرق "القانون الإنساني" في الشريعة الإسلامية جزاء دنيوياً يوقعه الحاكم أو مجلس الشورى بحق الشخص اذي أخل بهذه الأحكام الشرعية, كما أنه ينص أيضاً على جزاء أخروي يلقاه الشخص الذي انتهك هذه الحقوق في الآخرة. في حين ينص القانون الدولي الإنساني الوضعي على مسؤولية و عقاباً دنيوياً فقط, حيث يُحاكم على أساسها المسؤول عن انتهاك أحكام هذا القانون بارتكاب جرائم حرب أمام محكمة جنائية دولية. 
تعريف جرائم الحرب في القانون الدولي الإنساني 
يحمي القانون الدولي الإنساني جميع الأطراف في النزاع الذين لا يشاركون أو توقفوا عن المشاركة في القتال, فيشمل كل من: 
ـ أفراد القوات المسلحة من الجرحى أو المرضى أو أفراد الطواقم الطبية في القوات البرية 
ـ أفراد القوات المسلحة من الجرحى أو المرضى أو أفراد الطواقم الطبية في القوات البرية 
ـ أسرى الحرب 
ـ السكان المدنيين 
و يُقصد بجرائم الحرب و النزاعات المسلحة, كل فعل من الأفعال التالية يُرتكب من قبل أحد طرفيَ النزاع إبان فترات الحروب و النزاعات المسلحة الداخلية أو الدولية: 
ـ القتل المتعمد للأشخاص المحميين بموجب القانون الدولي الإنساني 
ـ تعذيب الأشخاص المحميين (يُعتمد هنا مختلف درجات التعذيب النفسي أو الجسدي) 
ـ مهاجمة السكان المدنيين 
ـ استخدام أسلحة محظورة دولياً 
ـ الترحيل أو النقل القصري للسكان 
ـ سلب أو تخريب الممتلكات 
ـ الاستخدام غير المشروع لإشارة الصليب الأحمر أو الهلال الأحمر أو أي شارة طبية حمائية أخرى 
و قد يكفي ارتكاب فعلاً واحداً منفرداً حتي يجري تصنيفه كجريمة حرب. 
في كل هذه الحالات فإنه يجري تطبيق القانون الدولي الإنساني على هذه الجرائم إلا أننا نجد أيضاً عدة صكوك قانونية تُعطي تعاريف لجرائم الحرب في التشريعات و نُظم السوابق القانونية للعديد من البلاد, كما نجد تعاريف جرائم الحرب في النظام الأساسي للمحكمة العسكرية الدولية في نورنبرغ, و إتفاقيات جنيف الأربعة لعام 1949 و بروتوكلاتهما الإضافيين لعام 1977, و النظام الأساسي و نظام السوابق القانونية للمحكمتين الجنائيتين الدوليين ليوغوسلافيا السابقة و روندا, و النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية. 
مصطلح القانون الدولي الإنساني الوضعي 
إن القواعد التي كفلت القانون الدولي الإنساني الوضعي لم تبدأ بالظهور إلا في القرن التاسع عشر و لم تستقر إلا عام 1949 أي منذ إبرام إتفاقيات جنيف الخاصة بحماية ضحايا الحرب على ذلك كانت اتفاقية جنيف للعام 1864 بمثابة تدوين و تعزيز للقوانين و الأعراف القديمة التي كانت تنظم الحرب و تحمي الجرحى و الطواقم الطبية في شكل معاهدة متعددة الأطراف.  
يعود الفضل إلى نشأة القانون الدولي الإنساني الوضعي اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر و مؤسسها "هنري دونان". عام 1864 قامت الحكومة السويسرية بعقد مؤتمر حضرته 16 دولة كان نتيجته اعتماد اتفاقية جنبف لعام 1864. 
إذاً أرست إتفاقية جنيف لعام 1864 أُسس القانون الدولي الإنساني المعاصر. و كان أهم ما اتسمت به: 
ـ قواعد عامة من أجل حماية الضحايا. 
ـ تعددية الأطراف, أي فتحها أمام جميع الدول. 
ـ عدم التمييز في تقديم الرعاية للجرحى و المرضى. 
ـ احترام مختلف الطواقم الطبية من أفراد إلى معدات إلى وسائل نقل. 
ـ اعتماد شارة الصليب الأحمر على أرضية بيضاء. 
من حيث مصادره, ينقسم القانون الدولي الإنساني, المعروف أيضا باسم "قانون النزاعات المسلحة" أو " قانون الحرب" إلى قسمين:  
ـ اتفاقيات لاهاي: الذي تقرر حقوق و التزامات المقاتلين أثناء القيام بالعمليات العسكرية, و تحد من وسائل إلحاق الضرر بالعدو. 
ـ اتفاقيات جنيف: التي تنص على حماية العسكريين الذين كفوا عن المشاركة في القتال (الجرحى, المرضي , الأسرى...) و بالطبع كافة المدنيين العُزَل الذين لم يشاركوا بأي نشاط حربي. 
و قد جاء البروتوكولان الإضافيان لعام 1977 ليؤكدا و يطوَرا مبادئ القانون الدولي الإنساني, حيث نصت المادة 48 من البروتوكول الأول: " يجب على أطراف النزاع أن تميز في جميع الأوقات بين السكان المدنيين و المقاتلين و بين الأعيان المدنية و الأهداف العسكرية, و من ثم توجه عملياتها ضد الأهداف العسكرية دون غيرها". 
تتضمن اتفاقيات جنيف لعام 1949 و بروتوكولاتهما الإضافيان لعام 1977 نحو ستامئة مادة, و هي تعتبر جوهر القانون الدولي الإنساني. 
غير أننا قد نجد اختلاف بين القانون الدولي الإنساني و القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان. فصحيح أنهما متكاملان, فالأول هو فرع من فروع الثاني. غير أنهما مستقلين عن بعضهما البعض. و صحيح أن كلاهما يسعى إلى حماية أرواح البشر و صحتهم و كرامتهم إلا أن القانون الدولي الإنساني ينطبق فقط في أوضاع الحروب و النزاعات المسلحة على أن قانون حقوق الإنسان يُطبق في أوقات السلم و الحروب. ففي حين ينص القانون الدولي الإنساني على حماية و رعاية حقوق الأفراد في أوقات الحروب حتى أنه يشمل السهر على عدم خرق حقوق العدو, يعمل قانون حقوق الإنسان إلى حماية الفرد من تعسف دولته و خرقها لحقوقه. 
كما أنه يمكننا أن نلاحظ أن بعض المعاهدات قد تجيز خرق بعض حقوق الفرد تحت "حالة الضرورة" إبان فترات الحروب أو النزاعات المسلحة, إلا أن القانون الدولي الإنساني لا يسمح بأي نقض لحقوق الأفراد خاصة و أنه صمم خصيصاً حتى يُطبق في حالات طوارئ استثنائية و إبان فترات الحروب و النزاعات المسلحة. 
مجالات تطبيق القانون الدولي الإنساني في الشريعة الإسلامية  
يشمل تطبيق القانون الدولي الإنساني حالات الحروب و النزاعات المسلحة, بالتالي فهو يوفر الحماية لضحايا النزاعات المسلحة الدولية و لضحايا النزاعات المسلحة غير الدولية. 
يعني النزاع المسلح الدولي كل قتال أو عمل عسكري ينشب بين القوات المسلحة لدولتين على الأقل, على أن حروب التحرير الوطني تُعتبر, كما جاء تعريفها في المادة الأولى من البروتوكول الأول, نزاعات مسلحة دولية. 
أما النزاع المسلح غير الدولي فهو يشمل كل قتال ينشب داخل إقليم دولة بين الجيش و الجماعات المسلحة. أو كل قتال بين الجماعات مسلحة ضد بعضها. فالصراعات الداخلية بين مختلف الفصائل أو ضد السلطة أو حتى أعمال الشغب يعتبرها القانون الدولي الإنساني إضطرابات داخلية, فيطبق عليها أحكام قانون حقوق الإنسان بالإضافة إلى القوانين المحلية الخاصة بكل بلد. و يشترط القانون الدولي الإنساني, من أجل تصنيف العمل العسكري كنزاع المسلح غير دولي, أن يبلغ هذا العمل كثافة معينة أو يمتد لفترة من الزمن.  
لا يختلف القانون الدولي الإنساني الوضعي عما تقرره أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية أو كما أطلقنا عليها تسمية "القانون الإنساني" في الإسلام. فكلاهما ينظران إلى ضحايا الحروب و النزاعات المسلحة نظرة إنسانية تعمل على حمايتهم و رعاية حقوقهم و حرياتهم . و فيما يلي نورد بإختصار أوجه الشبه. 
أسرى الحرب: يتبنى القانون الدولي الإنساني و الشريعة الإسلامية نفس التعريف للأسرى. فلأسير هو الشخص الذي يشارك في القتال. و قد كفلت اتفاقية جنيف الثالثة لعام 1949 حقوق الأسرى منذ وقوعهم في الأسر و حتى الإفراج عنهم و عودتهم الى الوطن. و نصت على حق الأسير في المعاملة الإنسانية و عدم جواز قتله أو تعذيبه أو امتهان كرامته. 
و نجد أن الإسلام قد منح الأسير جقوقاً كثيرة تفوق أحيانا الحقوق المنصوص عنها في القانون الدولي الإنساني. فحرَم هدر دمه و أوصى بطيب المعاملة ووفر الرعاية, و أشار إلى حقه في ممارسة شعائره الدينية طيلة فتره أسره, و عدم جواز اكراهه من أجل ترك دينه. كما نص الإسلام على عدم تفريق الأسرى الأقارب عن بعضهم البعض. و لقد أوصى الرسول ,صلعم, بالأسرى عندمل قال: " استوصوا بالأسارى خيرا", و يقصد بها كل جوانب الخير المادي و المعنوي. و يَقال أنه في غزوة بدر قام رسول الله, صلعم, بمعاملة الأسرى معاملته للضيوف فأسكنهم في منازل و سمح لهم بدهن رؤوسهم و إصلاح شعورهم.  
أفراد القوات المسلحة الجرحى أو المرضى في الحرب البرية و الحرب البحرية: لقد قيَد القانون الدولي الإنساني حمايته لهم بإمتناعهم عن القتال و الكف عن مشاركتهم الأعمال العسكرية, و هو نفس القيد الذي فرضته الشريعة الإسلامية من أجل جواز حمايتهم. و في حين حَرم الإسلام منذ أكثر من 1400 سنة قتل أو تعذيب الجرحى أو المرضي أو المنكوبين في البحار, أقر القانون الدولي الإنساني على عدم جواز هذه الأفعال. فمن غير المقبول في الإسلام قتل الجريح أو تعذيبه أو تركه يتألم دون علاج, و عليه يكون الإسلام كالقانون الدولي الإنساني قد عمل على توفير الرعاية الطبية للمرضي و الجرحى. 
القتلى و المفقودين : ـ القتلى: حفاظاً على كرامة الإنسان و حرمة الميت, أوصى الإسلام باحترام جثة القتلى و بعدم جواز التمثيل بها. و عليه فإنه أمر عدم ترك الجثة في ميدان المعركة و الإسراع في دفنها. عن رسول الله, صلعم, أنه قال: " سيروا بإسم الله قاتلوا من كفر بالله و لا تمثلوا و لا تغدروا و لا تقتلوا وليدا".بل أن الإسلام ذهب إلى ابعد من ذلك حين أوصى بتمتع قتلى العدو بكافة الحقوق التي يقرها الإسلام لموتى المسلمين. هذه المبادئ تتفق مع القانون الدولي الإنساني الذي حرَم انتهاك جثة المقاتل, و قد نص عليها البروتوكول الأول لعام 1977 كما عمل على تنظيم عملية دفنهم و نقل رفاتهم فيما بعد إلى أوطانهم. 
المفقودين: المفقود هو من لا يعلم له خبرا. لقد أباحت الشريعة الإسلامية التفاوض مع العدو مباشرة أو عبر شخص ثالث من أجل تبادل المعلومات لمعرفة مصير المفقودين من المسلمين. و لقد حرَم الإسلام إهمالهم و عدم السؤال عنهم و معرفة مصيرهم لعلة أنهم بحوزة العدو. كما أوصى الإسلام بإخطار العدو بمن بحوزته من أسرى أو قتلى, و بعدم جواز التكتم على أخبارهم. أما القانون الدولي الإنساني فإنه قد نص على البحث و عن تقصي أخبار المفقودين من طرفيَ النزاع عبر منظمة الصليب الأحمر, حيث تعمل الوكالة المركزية للبحث عن المفقودين التابعة للجنة الدولية كوسيط بين أطراف النزاع أو بين مكاتب الاستعلامات الوطنية لنقل المعلومات المتعلقة بالأشخاص الذي يحميهم القانون الدولي الإنساني. و لقد نصت المادة 26 من اتفاقية جنيف الرابعة: " على كل طرف من أطراف النزاع أن يسهل أعمال البحث التي تقوم بها أفراد العائلات المشتتة بسبب الحرب من أجل تجديد الاتصال بينهم و اذا أمكن جمع شملهم", فيما تنص المادة 33 من البروتوكول الأول على التحري عن مصير الأشخاص المفقودين.  
السكان المدنيين: المبدأ في الشريعة الإسلامية أنه لا يجوز توجيه الأعمال العسكرية إلا ضد المشاركين في القتال, و بالتالي لا يجوز قتال كل مدني مسالم. " و قاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلوكم و لا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين" (سورة البقرة. الآية 190). فلقد ميَز الإسلام بين الأهداف المدنية و الأهداف العسكرية, فنهي قتال المدنيين و الجرحى و المرضي و كذلك المجنون و التعرض للمستشفيات و الأطباء و حرم حتى التعرض لدور العبادة و لرجال الدين و للمراكز الثقافية من مدارس و مكاتب الخ, كما أوصي حماية الأجانب و عدم خرق حقوق المهجرين. لقد نهى الرسول, صلعم, التعرض للمدنيين الذين لا قدرة لهم على القتال, و أوصى عدم جواز قتل ثلاث فئات من الناس هم: الشيوخ و الأطفال و النساء, و قد قال: " لا تقتلوا شيخا فانيا و لا طفلا صغيرا", لقد اتفق الإسلام و القانون الدولى الإنساني على إعطاء نفس التعريف للمدنيين على أنهم "كل شخص لا يشارك في القتال", و تمتد هذا التعريف إلى أفراد طواقم الإغاثة. نصت إتفاقية جنيف الرابعة لعام 1949 على حماية المدنيين إبان فترات الحروب و النزاعات المسلحة, فأدانت قتل كل شخص لا قدرة له على القتال و منعت أعمال الانتقام ضدهم من سلب لممتلكاتهم أو تخريب لها, أو كل قتل بدافع التمييز العرقي. كما أنها شددت على وجوب توفير الدولة المحتلة لكافة أساليب العيش الكريم للمدنيين من تأمين الغذاء و الكساء و العناية الطبية إلى منع كل الأساليب التي تبث الذعر في نفوس المدنيين. إلى جانب الحماية التي يوفرها القانون الدولي الإنساني للمدنيين فان اتفاقية جنيف الرابعة و بروتوكولها الأوَل تنصان على حماية خاصة للاجئين كأجانب في أيدي أطراف النزاع و لعدم تمتعهم بحماية الدولة التي يحملون جنسيتها. من هنا نفرق بين المهجرين و النازحين.  
لقد جرى تعريف المهجرين على أنهم "الأشخاص الذي يفرون نتيجة أحداث تخل إخلالاً خطيرا بالنظام العام, كالنزاعات المسلحة و الاضطرابات". اذا اللاجئون هم الأشخاص الذين تركوا بلدهم و هربوا منه, أما النازحون فهم الأشخاص الذين لم يغادروا أراضي بلدهم أصلاً إنما لسبب ما غادروا منطقتهم إالى منطقة أخرى في نفس البلد. و يتمتع اللاجئون بالحماية التي يكفلها لهم قانون اللاجئين, و مفوضية الأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين, حتى عندما يصدف وجودهم في بلد يعاني من النزاع المسلح فإن القانون الدولي الإنساني يحميهم و تطبق مواده عليهم. 
في حين يمنع القانون الدولي الانساني أن يتم إجبار المدنيين على ترك أملاكهم و أرزاقهم إلا اذا اقتضت سلامتهم ذلك, عندها يُطلق عليهم اسم نازحون و يتم المساواة بينهم و بين المدنيين, فيمنحهم القانون الدولي الإنساني نفس الحماية التي منحها للمدنيين شرط عدم مشاركتهم في القتال. 
من أجل درئ نزوح المدنيين يورد القانون الدولي الإنساني احترام القواعد التالية: 
ـ منع العقوبات الجماعية, كالقصف العشوائي للأحياء أو تدمير مئات المنازل 
ـ منع توجيه الضربات العسكرية الموجهة ضد المدنيين أو ممتلكاتهم 
ـ منع قطع وصول المؤن و المواد الطبية اللازمة إلى المدنيين 
محاكمة مرتكبي الإنتهاكات 
كل انتهاك لأحكام القانون الدولي الإنساني الذي سبق و أشرنا إليها أعلاه تعرض صاحبها للملاحقة بتهمة ارتكابه جريمة حرب. لقد سبق و شرحنا تعريف جرائم الحرب و أنه يكفي للفاعل ارتكابه فعلا واحدا, كقتل مدني أو جريح أو مريض حتى يعتبر أنه ارتكب جريمة حرب. 
إلا أن العديد من مرتكبي هذه الجرائم قد يفلت دون محاكمة أو تنفيذ أي عقاب به, و ذلك يعود إلى: 
ـ بدائية القانون الدولي و هشاشة مواده و غياب قوَة ردعية مؤثرة 
ـ الإفتقار الى تشكيل محكمة جنائية دولية دائمة يتوافر لديها صلاحيات توجيه الاتهام و التحقيق و المحاكمة 
ـ عدم وجود نظام مركزي فعال لتنفيذ العقوبات 
ـ الخطأ في بنية المجتمع الدولي و تمركز قوته في جانب واحد 
بينما تحرم الشريعة الإسلامية الوقوف موقف المتفرج إزاء هذه الانتهاكات, توصي العمل على إيقاع العقاب بمرتكب, ما يسمى بالقانون الدولي الإنساني, جرائم الحرب. فالإسلام يرى في جميع أحكام "القانون الإنساني" على أنها تعاليم مقدسة يجب التقيد بها, و توقيع العقاب الشديد بكل شخص انتهكها. إلا أن الشريعة الإسلامية تورد ضمانات أقوى من حيث إيقاع العقاب و تنفيذها على مجرمي الحرب. بإعتبارها شريعة إلهية شرعها الله عز و جل, فكل شخص يرتكب هذه الجرائم يقع عليه جزاءان, جزاء في الدنيا تنفذه المراجع المختصة و الثاني في الآخرة. فإن استطاع الإفلات من عقوبة الدنيا لغفلة الحاكم أو لضعفه أو لتعاونه مع العدو, فإنه لن يفلت من عقوبة الآخرة.  
اليوم, و بغياب السلطة الدولية, أتوجه لمرتكبي جرائم الحرب و أقول لهم: "إن استطعتم التهرب من العقوبة في الدنيا فكيف لكم أن تتهربوا من عقوبة الله يوم الدين؟"منقول

----------

